# Rhaphidophora tetrasperma



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Does Rhaphidophora tetrasperma fit in a 29 gallon if well trimmed?
And how hard is it to grow?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, it will grow fine and its very easy to grow at that. Seems to be a bit on the slow side but not as slow as Anubias or Philo. grazielae.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool, so it should be alright since it's a slow grower then.

Got any for sale antone?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup and yup. I got cuttings for $5. I also have the other one, Philo. grazielae for the same price.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool, you'll be hearing from me in the near future, black jungle took it off their site right before i was gonna order it, and it was expensive.


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

mine took awhile to get settled(after i almost killed it) but now its going crazy and putting out new leaves on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

what kind of soil does it like, wet, dry, moistly drained?

looking for general care requirements.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The best thing I've noticed is to rip off the bottom most leaf and stick that small part of stem just barely below the substrate and then rest the remainder of the cutting on top of the substrate. Just keep it humid and try not to over spray it and it will throw roots like crazy and grow pretty well for you.


----------

